# Grandma's Sour Milk Chocolate Cookies



## CWS4322 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have no idea where my grandmother got this recipe. She passed away more than 40 years ago, so I can't ask her, but she used to make these cookies any time the "milk went off." And whenever I make them, they bring back fond memories. 

1 c brown sugar
1/2 c shortening
1 egg, beaten
2 squares bittersweet chocolate, melted
1/2 c sour milk (or buttermilk or sour cream)
2-1/3 c AP flour
1/2 tsp soda
1 tsp vanilla 
salt

1. Cream the shortening and sugar together until fluffy.
2. Add the beaten egg and melted chocolate, blend well.
3. Add the sour milk and vanilla.
4. Sift together the dry ingredients. Blend into the moist ingredients. 
5. Drop by tablespoon on a greased cookie sheet.
6. Bake at 350 for 10-12 minutes. These cookies are "cake-like", let cool and frost with your favorite chocolate frosting. Or, you could use another frosting, but she always frosted these with chocolate icing. She also made an orange version of these (which are amazing). 

I have my grandmother's cookbook--she usually only wrote the ingredients, no instructions, so some of them were "fun" to figure out. This was one of the first recipes we tried to perfect (get the instructions down). Before my mother "lost her mind," she would taste-test everything and tell me if it was like grandma made (my "I hate to cook" mother). She sometimes was able to remember s/thing (like how my grandmother rolled her flatbread--she had to "see" the markings on the pastry board for it to be thin enough).


----------



## Hels44 (Mar 21, 2011)

Mum and grandma's recipes always bring back wonderful memories!
I often go on granny-tips to get new recipes, even if they're not my granny's recipes, they are still very good!
When you say sour milk, do you mean milk that's gone off? If so up until how many days do you think it could be used without it giving you a dodgy tummy??


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 21, 2011)

Hels44 said:


> Mum and grandma's recipes always bring back wonderful memories!
> I often go on granny-tips to get new recipes, even if they're not my granny's recipes, they are still very good!
> When you say sour milk, do you mean milk that's gone off? If so up until how many days do you think it could be used without it giving you a dodgy tummy??


For sour milk just add a teaspoon of vinegar or lemon juice to a cup of milk. How to Sour Milk for Baking | eHow.com


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hels44 said:


> Mum and grandma's recipes always bring back wonderful memories!
> I often go on granny-tips to get new recipes, even if they're not my granny's recipes, they are still very good!
> When you say sour milk, do you mean milk that's gone off? If so up until how many days do you think it could be used without it giving you a dodgy tummy??


 
I don't know. We got the milk straight from the cow...so I'm guessing it was slightly sour (where it might curdle if you put it in your tea or coffee). She often used milk or whole cream to which she added vinegar. I use buttermilk or sour cream (commercial) when I make these...and a boiled chocolate frosting. They are very nice little "cake like" cookies.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 21, 2011)

Hels44 said:


> Mum and grandma's recipes always bring back wonderful memories!
> I often go on granny-tips to get new recipes, even if they're not my granny's recipes, they are still very good!
> When you say sour milk, do you mean milk that's gone off? If so up until how many days do you think it could be used without it giving you a dodgy tummy??



If you are using milk that was pasteurized at high temperature, it won't go off the right way. You won't be able to use it at all. For raw or "old fashioned pasteurization", it will smell bad when it gets too old.

Pasteurization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hels44 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for your answers, I didn't realize that you added vinegar to make sour milk.


----------

